# hugo (hugedawg)



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

sadly lost the fight this morning,love you always baba xxx


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

RIP Biglad xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

RIP Handsome lad, have loads of fun at the bridge xx


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

RIP hugoxx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

So sad for your loss and understand how you must be feeling.
We lost 1 of our dogs,Lulu, 5 weeks today and the hole in our lives as still as big.
Our other dog has dementia,so that worries me too.

If youd like to P.M me,Im here for you as I know how much it meant to me to share my thoughts and feelings with others who felt the same.

Or if youd like to tell us all a little of Hugos story ,on this thread,Id love to hear all about him and Im sure others will too.

Take care ,thinking of you,from Maureen


Hope Hugo has met my Lulu at Rainbow Bridge,both free from pain and young again


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RIP gorgeous Hugo, run free at the bridge xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Run free gorgeous boy - another handsome lad at the bridge tonight. xxx


----------

